# There will be some 3d in my haunt



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a black light section in my garage haunt. The more I paint, the more I realize it would be cool as a chromadepth 3d room. So I printed out the color chart and I am going to start with the layers of paint on Monday. I have ordered the glasses(should be here Wed). 
I helped out some friends a few weeks ago with their haunt. They had some 3d sections that turned out pretty nice. So I am going to attempt it and see how it goes.


----------



## the403 (Oct 16, 2011)

Make sure to post some pictures when you're done. I am also thinking about trying this out


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

I love those types of haunts. I have two near my house - I live near a Halloween-crazy town lol. They're a lot of fun. Although dot rooms are stereotypical, they're actually pretty insane for people walking through them.
Have fun, and most importantly, POST PICTURES!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love the idea...should look very cool!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Im also doing a 3D haunt for my school this wednesday! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

Cool,

Yeah keep trying to experiment with the colors for your 3d haunt or scenes. I'm doing a 3d haunt and have been experimenting with tons of unique scene settings and colors, even going as far as using lighting for 3d effects. Have fun with the 3d and it should work out great.

If you need help with ideas, hit me up via a PM here or email me and I'll try to help you with what I can for ideas. Take care.


----------

